# Yard Work



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Spring has sprung and the DW has had me busy in the yard. Some fruits of our labor :

Some new sod in front








Flower bed in front








Close up of flower bed








lava rock garden with swing








solar fountain and fower pots








swing set









I think we're pretty much done for now, at least.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sure, rub it in to those of us not finished yet









Lookin Good









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice....









Wish we had some weather that would allow me to get outside (when I'm actually home and not traveling)


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

NIce Job!! I may steal the lava rock with the solar fountain for 'a problem corner' in one of our clients yards. With your permission of course!!








TTFN
Ember


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 'a problem corner' in one of our clients yards


That's exactly what that corner was. A low spot near the back gate that leads to the alley and trash can. When it rained, it was always under water. Hoping this takes care of the problem.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Mark









3 weeks working in mine and not even close to being done









Don


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dont feel bad Hootbob, I have been at it for 5 years and still aint done.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> Dont feel bad Hootbob, I have been at it for *5 years* and still aint done.


Newcomers!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> NIce Job!! I may steal the lava rock with the solar fountain for 'a problem corner' in one of our clients yards. With your permission of course!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful, Ember! I understand those Texans can get pretty nasty when you steal their stuff!!! But Mark's (reportedly







) a nice guy, now that he's practiced once, I'm sure he'd be happy to pack it all up, ship it to you, and just build it again. No problem, right, Mark?

btw - GREAT job on the yard!!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

No just lazy....no need to lie about it. I have enlisted the services of MTQ when he gets back from Fla. He has a small loader and will make quick work of pulling stumps. Thats part of the problem of buying an 101 year old school house that was a rental for years and vacant for a few too....neglect took its toll.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> No just lazy....no need to lie about it. I have enlisted the services of MTQ when he gets back from Fla. He has a small loader and will make quick work of pulling stumps. Thats part of the problem of buying an 1*01 year old school house* that was a rental for years and vacant for a few too....neglect took its toll.


*WHAT A TREASURE* (and, no doubt, an enormous amount of work to get it where you want it!)


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I usually run out of $$$$$ before I run out of time. Im sure camping every month does not help either.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> I usually run out of $$$$$ before I run out of time. Im sure camping every month does not help either.....


With both....


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Me too. I just completed installing a sprinkler system and am no laying sod around the house and planting grass seed in the rest. I've got about 3/4 acre fenced off for my yard area. Had to rent a rock saw to do the trenches and laid a bit over 1600 feet of pipe.
I'm tired and need to go camping!

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks good!








We spent saturday doing landscaping, but didn't get too far into it. Of course we spent plenty at the Nursery, but there's always more to do.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice yard!

DH is working on a vegetable garden plot here...I'd rather have a pool though!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Nice yard!
> 
> DH is working on a vegetable garden plot here...I'd rather have a pool though!


Hey, go for the garden, but build it to be flooded, the real money is in growing Rice I hear.


----------



## BchBum'sBoss (Jul 24, 2007)

Mark,

Where did you get your solar fountain? I LOVE the look of that one.

Linda


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Where did you get your solar fountain? I LOVE the look of that one.


Actually, I purchased this one at Lowe's, and ordered a couple solar pumps from other companies. If you're interested, PM me and I"ll tell you what I did.



> ...I'd rather have a pool though!


I have one of these. Not very expensive or ritzy, but sure is cool in the summer!










Mark


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Mark,

Nice job with the yard work! Everything look's nice and real inviting....... When's the Outbackers BBQ party?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> When's the Outbackers BBQ party?


You tell me when you're coming, and I'll have the steaks and cold beer waiting!

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks great
















I have been hold off...we are getting a pool installed in 2 weeks - the yard will be mess from all of the heavy equipment so I keep telling my DW









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I have been hold off...we are getting a pool installed in 2 weeks - the yard will be mess from all of the heavy equipment so I keep tell my DW


Lucky you! I'd love to have an in-ground pool.

So, how many days can y'all swim up there in the frozen north?









Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > I have been hold off...we are getting a pool installed in 2 weeks - the yard will be mess from all of the heavy equipment so I keep tell my DW
> 
> 
> Lucky you! I'd love to have an in-ground pool.
> ...


SWIM??? NAH -he just calls it a "pool" - - makes his DW happier with him. It's really a giant cooler for all the Iced Tim's he's bringing to the Rally


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

LOL - Good one Wolfie

Regarding swimming season - It is about as long as the camping season. Getting a natural gas heater as well as solar which will be mounted on the pool shed. This should extend the swimming from Mid May to Sept if I am lucky.

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> This should extend the swimming from Mid May to Sept if I am lucky.


Wow, that's about what it is here. (Of course, that's not counting any heaters.)

Mark


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

You did a great job with the planter. That looks very nice! I bet that swingset took a while to assemble. I started on one yesterday afternoon. Not a quick job!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > When's the Outbackers BBQ party?
> 
> 
> You tell me when you're coming, and I'll have the steaks and cold beer waiting!
> ...


And thats the truth. He had both when I surprised him in Branson. I am still glad I made that detour.









John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Did some say Party
















Thor


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > When's the Outbackers BBQ party?
> 
> 
> You tell me when you're coming, and I'll have the steaks and cold beer waiting!
> ...


Wow! My two favorite foods....







Although tempting, my rough calculation is about $900 for diesel round trip... Still
tempting though.....

Mark


----------

